
Android 5.x Lockscreen Bypass (CVE-2015-3860) - Aissen
http://sites.utexas.edu/iso/2015/09/15/android-5-lockscreen-bypass/
======
kkl
Neat. I have also seen one of the authors do videos called "Watching YouTube
The Hard Way" (unsure of exact title) which is a similar concept.

